

Visualizing 1500 messages - Jarcel
http://blog.neax.de/messages/

======
pimlottc
Cool project; interesting to try to visualize something like a personal
relationship. It's not clear, though, if the "transit time" \-- the period
between when the message is sent and when it is read -- of the message is
accounted for; that is, all the message "comets" seem to move at the same
speed, and in many cases the recipient appears to fire off a new message
before the incoming message has even arrived.

Maybe there are some external circumstances that frequently caused both users
to simultaneously message one another, but I would have expected to see more
of a clear back-and-forth pattern where each message provokes the following
response.

